# Transition pieces: screw down or glue?



## Outbacker

I have some nice wooden transition pieces to put down around some tile to laminate floor, and carpet to laminate floor. I have a plywood base under the laminate floor. I am curious about using nice polished screws with finishing washers to hold the strips down, or use construction adhesive to hold them down. Advantage of the screws is if they ever crack, they are easy to replace (holes will be pre-drilled and countersunk), but using the glue gives a nice clean finish across the strip surface. Advantages and disadvantages of both. So, what would you do and why. Any advice on this delimma?

Cheers


----------



## OtbHunter

Is the underside of the floor accessible? If yes, then I would suggest screwing the pieces down from the underside. This would give you the best of both - clean finish & easy to replace.


----------



## tomtoolman12345

I agree with putting the screws from underneath the floor but the only real problem is trying to put the screws in, it has to be exact to where the transition piece is. If not you are going to be looking at a nice screw through you flooring. My only other piece of advice to give you is, nail the transtion piece down with small finishing nails and then fill the holes with wood putty, sand it and then paint or stain it for a nice finish. If you are going to stain the pieces. sand a piece of the similar wood, get the dust that is left over from it and mix it with a little wood glue. This will give you the exact color of the wood and you will never notice where the nails are even if you stain it because the wood filler is the same color of the wood. Tom


----------



## MinConst

If you go through from under just drill the holes from the top. If you go this route use both the screws and the adhesive. I've tried the adhesive by itself and had bad luck with it. Went back and it had lifted. I would use countersunk screws myself and fill the holes. Finish washers will ;eave the screws proud and might be uncomfortable walking on them.


----------



## ToolGuy

I don't know the brand but I saw it at Home Depot (I think?), which used a track you fasten down and the trim piece snaps over it. No visible fasteners at all.


----------



## inspectorD

I know PL 400 will hold that piece down, If it comes up again because of some really strange phenomenon...use more PL. Its really going to work. 
Make sure you tell us how you made out.


----------



## Outbacker

Accessing the transition pieces from below is a good idea, but not in this case. What I am going to do is lay a thin bead of the PL400 construction adhesive and then fire a brad nail in at each end to hold it in place while the glue dries. I will plug the holes using putty and that should be good. Thanks for the great suggestions.


----------

